# Cellar/Workroom basement is finished



## Thig (Jul 2, 2013)

All I have to do now is stock it and put a few decorative pieces around. The bar is standard 42" height but seems a little high. I have hot and cold water down there and central heating and air. It is hard to get a good picture of the racks I built because the bay area has a concrete block column blocking the view. Everything is up on pavers because the basement occasionally has a little water in it.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice setup. Can't wait to see the racks full of bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice work, Thig. What is on the floor (the green stuff)?


----------



## Thig (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Very nice work, Thig. What is on the floor (the green stuff)?



The floor is concrete and was painted with a latex paint made for painting concrete floors. In the past I had serious water problems down there but I believe I have most of that under control now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice.

I love the shop light. I have two similar in my garage. Did you happen to get that at Sears?


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice setup just need to get some wine in it.  i need that light for my pool table.


----------



## Thig (Jul 2, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I love the shop light. I have two similar in my garage. Did you happen to get that at Sears?



I got the shop light at Home Depot, $29. Very nice bright light, diamond plate.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks great. Can't wait til mine is done.


----------



## Thig (Jul 2, 2013)

Rampage4all said:


> Very nice setup just need to get some wine in it.  i need that light for my pool table.



My 8' Brunswick table is disassembled in the attic so I put the light to use here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 2, 2013)

Thig nice job. You have a lot to be proud of. How does the Mrs feel about it?


----------



## Thig (Jul 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Thig nice job. You have a lot to be proud of. How does the Mrs feel about it?



She loves it but there was a trade off, the total finished basement is a 24 x 20 ft. I got 12 x 20 for the cellar and she got 12 x 20 for her gardening tools and work with a wall to separate the two. Now if I can just get her to grow something I can ferment. All kidding aside she is very supportive of my hobby.


----------



## knockabout (Jul 2, 2013)

What's the rectangular area for in between the upper and lower x's?


----------



## Thig (Jul 3, 2013)

knockabout said:


> What's the rectangular area for in between the upper and lower x's?



Looks better to me just to break it up some but there is room there to stack 2 rows of bottles.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thig (Jul 4, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, and so glad it is finished.


----------



## Longtrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice, time to fill them up.

Tony


----------



## DaveL (Jul 4, 2013)

Finished? Ha. reread that in a year and laugh.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 4, 2013)

Very cool, it's so nice to have a dedicated area for this hobby.


----------



## DaveL (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice though.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2013)

DaveL said:


> Finished? Ha. reread that in a year and laugh.


 

Yes, I believe in a year's time you will need to find a creative way to annex your wife's portion of the basement.. 

Here is my suggestion. Have the wall that separates the two areas adjustable. Each month you move the wall about an inch or so (so she does not notice). In no time, you will have plenty of roo for that 1,500 liter SSVC tank!


----------



## Thig (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Yes, I believe in a year's time you will need to find a creative way to annex your wife's portion of the basement..
> 
> Here is my suggestion. Have the wall that separates the two areas adjustable. Each month you move the wall about an inch or so (so she does not notice). In no time, you will have plenty of roo for that 1,500 liter SSVC tank!



I will have to see how much she uses it, you know the saying, "use it or lose it."


----------



## DaveL (Jul 9, 2013)

Gardening tools are ok, Strawberries, blueberries, raspberries etc.Or just start leaving a carboy or 2 in the corners of her room Then stack some empty bottles under them etc
Then get her a outdoor shed for the tools perhaps bribe her with a new rototiller which contains gas fumes and shouldn't be stored near the wine anyway.


----------



## Thig (Jul 21, 2013)

Not full but working on it.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 22, 2013)

AAAAAAHHHHHH! 

It amazes me just how much better a wine rack looks when full (rather than empty).


----------

